# List of companies...stock transfer designs



## LaurieL (Feb 8, 2008)

Is there a list somewhere on T shirt forum of companies that sell stock transfer designs ? I know there is some to the left in "preffered vendors", but I remember seeing a big list of different companies that sell stock, ready to use designs. Not sure wether they were plastisol or paper transfers.

I am wanting a variety of designs but dont want to print anything out myself. I like the style that T-Shirt Factory offers. I am also wanting some rhinestone designs and some designs that have alot of flourishy swirly elements.

Any help would be appreciated as I have spend 6 days searching thru old posts and came up with nothing.

Thanks so much


----------



## RocknRoePromo (Aug 18, 2007)

I know I saw that list a while back...don't know where it is, but some places you can stock transfers are:
proworld
airwaves
artbrands
xit
dowling graphics


----------



## LaurieL (Feb 8, 2008)

xit was one I was looking for but couldnt remember the name. Airwaves is good too. Off to check out the others.

I remember seeing this list, it was really long, about 20+ companies.

Thanks for the above list.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I love Artbrands transfer. They are always updating and have great sales on some of their discontinued brands. if nothin g else get on their mailing list.


----------



## LaurieL (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Lou !!

I have been picking up bits and pieces of diff companies thru the threads....which has been great but I am still searching for the list. LOL.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

This is probably the previous thread you were referring to: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4095.html

Those companies are companies that do custom plastisol transfers. Some of those companies overlap and also do stock transfer designs (most stock transfers are plastisol transfers)


----------



## LaurieL (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Rodney, that looks like the list. Appreciate everyones help.


----------



## mkari (Apr 6, 2009)

hi all
is there anybody who sells the joker from batman in stock transfer??
good day


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have used Art Brands. I mainly use Pro World as I can buy onesies of designs. With Art Brands, 12 of one design is usually the minimum. Never had a problem with quality with either of them. Both provide excellent service.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

There are no licensed designs of Batman available as transfers.


----------



## mkari (Apr 6, 2009)

thanks
but where would i get a licensed designs??
is there a way?
good day


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

There are none. It is not possible.


----------

